# ear wax removal?



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Okay, DS has always had a lot of ear wax. Pediatricians and nurses have always said its no big deal since it wasn't impacted, but today I just couldn't help myself... I used tweezers to pull it out. And I got a ton of big HARD clumps of it out of both of his ears. I didn't hurt him, and afterward he said he could actually hear better. My grandmother does have impacted ear wax in both ears and has been to the doctor several times over the last couple of months to have it removed (they keep giving her prescription ear drops and telling her to come back in a week or two, and still haven't had any luck). Honestly, I was worried about something like that happening to DS. I know everyone says not to mess around inside the ear, but I didn't touch the sides of his ear canal at all - just used the tweezers to grab the wax clumps. Is it still unsafe?


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Just make sure you never use ear swabs as they tend to push it in more!

Hearing issues related to excess wax are in our family too and indeed doctors commented on both my boys having a great deal of excess wax. One pediatrician tended to pull it out at every appointment just like you describe (I wouldn't have the courage to do it!) because we had so much it was concerning to her.

I always thought it was just her policy but I know differently now.
It really can (in cases like our kids where it is so excessive) affect hearing and cause pain. I didn't imagine that could happen in kids even though I know it happens in older adults in our family (both sides). http://www.kidsgrowth.com/resources/...il.cfm?id=1179

One of my boys got ear tubes at 3.5 and the ENT's told me to get ear drops that keep the wax from building up. That's what I would suggest for you. http://www.debrox.com/ This is what they recommended we get.


----------



## mrsbernstein (Jun 17, 2006)

We are ALL about ear candling at my house!

They work like a charm!

Mrs B


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

Oh, yes Ear Candling is the bomb!


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

http://www.straightdope.com/columns/...r-candles-work
I would not ear candle a child personally.


----------



## veggiemomma (Oct 21, 2004)

You also can make an infusion...sautee (sp?) several minced garlic cloves in olive oil and then let the garlic and oil cook on very low heat until the oil is infused. Strain out the chunks and put the oil in the ear while it is still slightly warm. Have them lay on their side or put a little cotton ball in the ear cup to catch the oil if they want to get up and run around. Works like a charm.

Other than that, you can request that your ped irrigate you child's ears with a water irrigator.

FWIW, my ds always has really junky looking ears and my dd's ears always look clean. She is the one with the tendancy toward impacted wax. His are always actuaaly pretty clear down in the canal.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

As I sit here my sleeping 10 mo old is oozing hydrogen peroxide & melted ear wax onto my arm.









He started acting terribly fussy last week, then downright miserable all weekend. He had every sign of an ear infection but when I took him in to the Dr Monday, all he found was an enormous amount of impacted ear wax!! I was pretty shocked, I didn't even realize that could happen, *or* that q-tips are bad, bad things.

So, I've been filling his canal with hydrogen peroxide daily all week & WOW what a waxy river has been erupting nonstop since! My poor baby!

So yeah, peroxide works.







And I shant be using q-tips anymore.









But as for your actual question, if you are pulling out tons of wax blobs with tweezers, I say go for it. I would!


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a problem with ear wax build-up, and it's been impacted many times. When it's happened, I've gone to the doc who does a flush with hydrogen peroxide and a forceful water spray. It's uncomfortable, and a kid wouldn't like it, I'm sure, but it works.

Once my ears are cleaned out, I've learned that if I keep up with DAILY ear cleaning with Q-tips, the problem does not recur. I know that all doctors recommend against using Q-tips in your ears, but I swear by it _for me_.

I also use Debrox (linked in above post in this thread) from time to time, especially before going to the doc for the wax removal. It softens things up a lot and makes it easier to get it all out.


----------



## Jemmind (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbgrace* 
http://www.straightdope.com/columns/...r-candles-work
I would not ear candle a child personally.

I've never done an ear candle...and even if i thought it would work there's no way my son would sit (lay) still for that, and I'm not gonna have anything burning near him!!
Reading that article totally makes it sound like those pads you put on your feet to draw out the toxins. Total scam.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

I totally don't "get" ear candling, either, in order to create enough vacuum to suck anything out, it would destroy your eardrum... I know others feel differently, but, just my opinion. Also, flaming wax near my head doesn't sound like a good idea.

DH and DD have really gunky ears... sticky smeary wax. Every couple weeks or so, I'll fill their ears up with hydrogen peroxide for 2-3 nights in a row. Then on the 2nd or 3rd night, I use an ear bulb and warm water to irrigate their ears. DD says it "feels like laughing" and tickles a lot, she loves it. Big clumps just pour out. The first time I did it to DH, so much came out it looked like brains







: After you do the water, you can put a drop or two of rubbing alcohol in to dry the ear canal- there is also a swimmer's ear alcohol that is more concentrated and gel-like that does the same. Give it an hour or so and if the ears are itchy, pout a drop of olive oil in there.

I have dry ear wax and scrape my ears with a bobby pin







Don't tell anyone!


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

My ears get clogged up, but it's my sinuses, not earwax. I have used hydrogen peroxide, it feels neat but doesn't produce anything.

What works for me is 1/2 rubbing alcohol and 1/2 white vinegar - doesn't have to be warm. I lay down with the bad ear up (it's my right one that bothers me), fill it with a dropper, and let it sit for about 3 songs while I listen to the radio, then turn over and drain. It works wonders for making my sinus tubes drain out (I can feel it, it's weird feeling!) and I can even breathe better afterwards.
Maybe it would help you guys too.

PS: I use 90% rubbing alcohol, dunno if it matters. I think the alcohol just makes it dry out afterwards.


----------



## canadianchick (May 18, 2005)

Ear candling or peroxide.


----------

